# Outback Question?



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

OK so I have seen pedal is the way to go has been answered here. Here is another 2 questions? Is the Outback a good paddle kayak if you are in extremely shallow water? The other question is......Is the Outback light enough for one person to lift off a SUV roof. I am 200 lbs. with decent strength but the Outback says it weights 75 without the drive. Any help would be extremely appreciated.:notworthy:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The outback will paddle fine for short distances over shallow water, wouldnt want to do it all day though.

As for car topping on an SUV, your height is going to be more of a factor then your strength.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Having done it all or most of the day on more than one occasion I'm gonna say NO.

And JD is absolutely right - Kayaker height is definitely a factor, which is why mine goes in the back of my expedition and not on top of it anymore


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I'm 6'1 and 190 pounds, and with some struggle I can lift my Outback over my head in one clean motion and walk around balancing it with my head sitting in the seat depression. I have a small hatchback and its just about the right height to lean over and set the side rail of my kayak on the edge of my car's roof and roll the yak over and strap it down. I think it would be a bitch if I had to press it up a foot or more to set it on an SUV roof- not sure I could do it.

I once saw a dude with racks on top of his suburban that lowered down over the side, so you could set it on the racks, strap it in, then center up underneath the yak and rotate the racks back up on top of the suburban. I'm sure someone knows what they're called, and that may be an option if you're interested.


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats the thule hullavator


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm 5'11" so I should be tall enough to manage. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Yakima load bar*

I load my OB on my Rav4 by myself using my Loadbar that Yakima sells makes it very manageable.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting. I may have to look into the load bar.


----------



## pcfisher22 (Jan 11, 2014)

None of the mirage hobies paddle well IMO. With the rudder down, it's not terrible but they are pretty slow due to their weight.


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

For me, the paddle is strapped to the side for emergencies only. With the sailing rudder, my outback paddles "fair" but I wouldn't want to paddle very far at all. Fishing the flats and skinny water, I stand and use a push pole


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I can paddle my Revo 11 and Outback "ok" in shallow water, not my PA. I can push pole my Outback and PA, and my son-in-law does pretty well standing and push poling the Revo (more youth and balance than me). 

I mainly fish and move around shallow water. The hobies do ok in shallow water - while maybe not as well as others, the fact that I can move from spot to spot over a much larger area than paddling would allow makes it the best boat for me. I may go 10 miles during a fishing outing, and have gone more than 25 sightseeing.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

The outback paddles about as well as a Styrofoam cup!!! If you're trying to get offshore through surf, you'll get knocked back 4 feet for every 5 feet you get forward! If you want a Hobie that paddles well, try a out a Revo!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yaksquatch said:


> The outback paddles about as well as a Styrofoam cup!!! If you're trying to get offshore through surf, you'll get knocked back 4 feet for every 5 feet you get forward! If you want a Hobie that paddles well, try a out a Revo!
> 
> Good luck!
> Alex


My personal experience is the opposite of this, maybe because I have the 11 ft Revo. My Revo does't track well paddling, doesn't matter whether I have the rudder up or down. My Outback seems to track much better. I can also readily stand and push pole in my Outback, but can't in my Revo, so overall I like the Outback better for shallow water.

Just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Looking for a Kayak and picking up some great tips here in this thread - thanks! 

I want to go offshore and want the most stable peddle kayak I can find. What are most people using for that? I'm a bit older that some of you young guys, so a better seat is starting to be a priority for me as well LOL!!!


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought this was a restaurant question!


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

JRH said:


> I thought this was a restaurant question!


If that had been the case I could have answered all of the questions LOL! They make a great wedge salad. But I digress... :whistling:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

markbxr400 said:


> My personal experience is the opposite of this, maybe because I have the 11 ft Revo. My Revo does't track well paddling, doesn't matter whether I have the rudder up or down. My Outback seems to track much better. I can also readily stand and push pole in my Outback, but can't in my Revo, so overall I like the Outback better for shallow water.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Mark


Interesting, I haven't tried a Revo 11 yet. Just the 13 footer, I should have specified in my earlier comment. Makes sense though with being so much shorter of a kayak. Tracking and speed usually suffer when you lose the length. I don't think I could fit in a Revo 11, I'm too dang tall!

Thanks!
Alex


----------

